# Google Ad (Adwords?) - Bitte um Tipps



## repe (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hoffe ich bin da richtig mit meiner Frage, aber im PCGH - Forum wurde mir immer gut geholfen, also bin ich guter Dinge 

Ich möchte für meine Firma Google-Ads (oder Adwords..?) einrichten. Wir haben eine Homepage mit unseren Leistungen, und jetzt möchte ich, dass Leute die im Netz bestimmte Sachen suchen auf meiner Seite landen. 
Wie funktioniert das jetzt genau? Müssen potentielle Kunden jetzt exakt das Schlagwort, für das ich bezahle dass es vorne aufscheint, eingeben, oder ist da Google so schlau, dass es quasi auch Zusammenhänge erkennt?

Zum Beispiel bieten wir Bodenuntersuchungen (Schadstoffe im Boden) an. Da gibt es ja zig Wörter dafür, zB Untergrund, Boden, Grube, Aushub, Schadstoffe, Kontamination, Verunreinigung, Dreck, Abfall, Müll etc.. Wenn ich jetzt für "Boden" und "Altlasten" bezahle, finden mich die Leute auch dann schneller wenn sie "Firma Dekontamination Untergrund" oder "Unternehmen Sanierung Schadstoffe" eingeben? Oder ist das einfach rein text-basierend? 

Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrung damit - bzw. arbeitet evtl. jemand in der Web/Marketing Branche und kann mir ein, zwei wertvolle Tipps streuen?

Vielen Dank!
repe


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage ist, ob du da überhaupt Adwords brauchst.
Mit html kannst du einfach im Header einen Text eingeben welcher dann von der Google Suchengine durchforstet und indexiert wird.


```
<meta name="description" content="München, Brauersdorf, Untergrund, Boden, Grube, Aushub, Schadstoffe, Kontamination, Verunreinigung, Dreck, Abfall, Müll, uvm.">
```

Wenn du da noch den Ort/Gebiet eingibst in welchem ihr Tätig seit hat das zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung immer gut geklappt.

Vielleicht reicht das bei euch auch schon aus.

_edit: Noch kurz nachgelesen, dass description nicht Suchmaschinen relevant ist. Aber hat trotzdem immer geklappt ^^
Wäre dann laut Google der title


		Code:
	

<title>München, Brauersdorf, Untergrund, Boden, Grube, Aushub, Schadstoffe, Kontamination, Verunreinigung, Dreck, Abfall, Müll, uvm.</title>

Welche Meta-Elemente (Meta-Tags) sind SEO-relevant? - SISTRIX_


----------



## repe (30. Oktober 2019)

Uh, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da ich im Homepage - machen/verwalten eine Null bin, müsste ich das der Firma weitergeben, die die HP gebaut hat....oder kann ich da selbst was machen?

Danke!!


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage wäre mit was die Webseite gemacht wurde?
Ich benutze nur html & css, da kann man das einfach mit nem Editor rein schreiben.
Bei Wordpress, Joomla etc. kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## repe (30. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank nochmal - wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das ein Tool namens "Wix"...


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (7. November 2019)

Wix Support

Hier mit Benutzerdaten einloggen und schon kannst du die HP ändern 

lg


----------



## cryhme187 (21. November 2019)

Du solltest die Keywords ggf in den dafür konzepierten Meta-Tag schreiben damit die Suchmaschienen das richtig indizieren können. Allgemein solltest du dich ebenfalls in das Thema SEO einarbeiten denn nur so kannst du unter bestimmten keywords besser gefunden werden. Dabei kommt es auf die korrekten Meta-Tags sowie die Textuellen Inhalte deiner Seite an. Ebenso wichtig sind Links von Themen-Relevanten Seiten auf deine Seite.
Bei der Erstellung einer Anzeige in Adwords bekommst du auch die Möglichkeit deine Zielgruppe zu spezifizieren und dort kannst du zusätzlich keywords definieren, das wird dann aber als Anzeige und NICHT als reguläres Ergebnis angezeigt.

HTML/Kopfdaten/title – SELFHTML-Wiki
HTML/Kopfdaten/meta – SELFHTML-Wiki
HTML/Kopfdaten/meta – SELFHTML-Wiki

Dass title oder andere Tags nicht für die (wichtigen) Suchmaschienen relevant sind halte ich persönlich für Unfug.


----------

